# Eleaf iJust ONE Kit



## Nailedit77 (5/1/17)

New All-in-One Style Design
A Tiny Tube-Like Shape
Well-selected Two Most Popular EC/GS Coils
Top Fill Solution
Slick and Fashionable Looking
Easy to Use
Dual Circuit Protection
Battery Life Indication
Side USB Port for Convenient Charging

Diameter: 22mm
Height: 103mm
Capacity: 2ml
Battery capacity: 1100mAh
Output wattage: 50W max
Resistance range: 0.15Ω-3.0Ω

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/1/17)

I like

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (6/1/17)

Are they available locally @Sickboy77 ?


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/1/17)

Warlock said:


> Are they available locally @Sickboy77 ?


Don't think as yet, but sure it will be very soon


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

it looks good . BUT AIO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (6/1/17)

Very pretty, but that battery capacity...

Guess it's okay if you're going to a movie and need a stealth vape for two hours.


----------



## PsyCLown (6/1/17)

I wonder how it compares to the AIO as the AIO doesn't have the best coils and is really only MTL.

This seems to be able to do both depending on the coil you use. As for the battery, well, we'd have to wait and see.
Could be a better alternative to an AIO though.

I find a lot of people who try get off the stinkies, prefer a smaller device like the AIO At first then once use to it they want to get something more with clouds and want a DL vape. This could offer both.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/17)

This will have the option of using either the normal EC coils or the smaller GS coils that worked in the Basic and eGrip. The GS coils were pretty good for MTL so I think this will go down well with beginners. I like this one.


----------

